
Show HN: How to build a face-to-face video chat app in Ruby on Rails 6.0.2.1 - Fredericmbea
https://gumroad.com/l/lNEhE
======
kburman
No sample? I'm not going to spend $20 for something which I have no idea
about.

No Demo, No info about the author, No Table of content. Nothing to judge.

